

3D Animation of LHC operation. - jsmcgd
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qQNpucos9wc&feature=rec-HM-r2

======
TrevorJ
It's missing the minor explosion due to a faulty soldering joint, other than
that it looks pretty accurate.

